# Hand cursor Photoshop Problem



## bobicool (Mar 28, 2010)

Everytime I open up photoshop, the cursor changes and becomes a hand










And I can't do anything! It takes 10-15 minutes before the cursor comes back to normal and that I can use photoshop...It even happens when I'm already working on a project...It's anoying! Anything to stop it? The olnly thing I can do when the cursor is a hand is applying filters...

Is there a cure?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

What version of Photoshop?

Sounds like you have the hand tool selected.

once an image is open can you select another tool from the tool bar?


----------



## bobicool (Mar 28, 2010)

wowzer said:


> What version of Photoshop?
> 
> Sounds like you have the hand tool selected.
> 
> once an image is open can you select another tool from the tool bar?


I use Photoshop CS4. And no, I can't select another tool from the tool bar...


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Strange.

I have CS4 and the program will open with the last tool used but I can then select any other tool.

Quick shot in the dark. Have you tried resetting preferences...

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/photoshop-blog/08/08/reset-backup-photoshop-preference-file.html


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Also sounds like the Space Bar on your Keyboard is stuck down.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Noyb said:


> Also sounds like the Space Bar on your Keyboard is stuck down.


Good thought...  ... I don't use the keyboard shortcuts as much as I should


----------



## bobicool (Mar 28, 2010)

I found out how to fix it, I just have to push on the space bar whenever this happens, and it goes away, but not forever..but at least it goes away. Thanks Noyb!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sometimes I get lucky .. Think I'll go play the Lottery now 

Did you try the PS reset yet ???


> If you want to manually reset the preferences to their default state, use the following key combinations immediately after starting Photoshop (you will get an alert asking if you want to delete the Adobe Photohop Settings file):
> Windows: Shift+Alt+Ctrl


Maybe a keyboard or driver problem ??


----------



## bobicool (Mar 28, 2010)

Noyb said:


> Did you try the PS reset yet ???
> 
> Maybe a keyboard or driver problem ??


Yes I did a reset, but it didn't change anything...

And I highly doubt it's a keybord driver problem, cause i'm using a laptop.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

touchpad driver ???


----------

